# Electrical issue need help!



## V. Sankar (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a Quincy QT7.5 230 volt single phase air compressor with a magnetic starter with a voltage issue. At L1 L2 where my incoming power lines connect i`m getting around 237 volts, when the compressor kicks on with pressure in the tank the voltage drops down to about 204 volts then it goes up but where the power lines for the motor connect T1 T3 i`m getting around 166 volts when it kicks on. The compressor struggles to start at times. What could be the problem?﻿


----------



## Mr.Natural (Apr 17, 2017)

Sounds like you have inadequate wire size or one or more high-resistance connections in the electrical supply line to the compressor.


----------



## cmartyn (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok, I get L1, L2, 237VAC supply and. L1, L2 is also where you measure 204 when it starts?


The 167, you measure that on T1, T3? Is that on the contactor in the starter as well? If so, I would say the contacts are all carboned up. Time for a new contactor, or replacement contacts depending..


----------

